# 44mag backpacker



## kordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a holster for this gun? It has a 2 1/2" barrel.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

If you are refering to the Smith & Wesson Backpacker it is pretty much a 629 with a short barrell. Galco makes a few holsters for it.
WWW. USGALCO.COM Look under Smith And Wesson - N frame 325PD 2 1/2"


----------



## kordon (Sep 4, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> If you are refering to the Smith & Wesson Backpacker it is pretty much a 629 with a short barrell. Galco makes a few holsters for it.
> WWW. USGALCO.COM Look under Smith And Wesson - N frame 325PD 2 1/2"


Thank you!


----------



## kordon (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess its actually a 3" now that I measure it, I think one of those will work tho.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

You can have Galco shorten or lengthen any holster they make for the N Frame revolver. Look at 2.5, 4, 6 inch varients. Choose one and give them a call. The fee is 50.00 and it takes 6-8 weeks. The fee and timeline are reasonable as the make it by hand.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

And in the interests of full disclosure, Old Padawan and I both work for Galco. Or at least I work there when not deployed in the Turd World.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> And in the interests of full disclosure, Old Padawan and I both work for Galco. Or at least I work there when not deployed in the Turd World.


I should have noted that. If you order the holster via the custom shop I will take care of it personally.


----------

